# My New Kit



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Here are my new presents to myself a Rancilio Silvia (2009 model) and a Rocky Grinder









  

  

Next on the purchase list is a new tamper, a 0.7l frothing jug and a knock box I think although as you an see space is limited (as is cash now LOL).


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good. How are your first shots going? Look at getting the Rancilio base (I have on my set up pictures), underneath is a knock out tray which may help with the space issue. You will need a 58mm tamper and I would recommend the Espro Toroid jug (on Bella Barista website).


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Very smart. I love all the demi-tasse cups lined up. Need a photo of some shots in progress now!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Only one thing wrong, the machine is off!

A tamper will make all the difference

Great to see you have a thermometer too


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

The machine is actually on its just the camera flash stops the light showing







I've never had a thermometer before but I'm already finding it very useful but I need to work on my technique.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very sweet setup.

I feel upgraditous coming on!


----------

